# Womb Lining Thickness. How thick does it need to be or optimum?



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi all
My clinic says minimum for them to do treatment is 6mm. Last FET my womb lining was 6.5mm on day 13 as apposed to being 6.8mm at day 8 previous fresh cycle when I got pregnant and miscarried. They don't scan for thickness again as long as it is more than 6mm on day 8 of fresh or day 13 of FET. As I am having Donor eggs. Does anyone know if it should be thicker than this or by time ET 4 days later if it would have been much thicker after adding cyclogest to cycle having been on prognova from start?
I have heard of womb lining being 9-10mm and I want to make sure that clinic look at this when I go as this is my last funded cycle. I want to make sure they do everything possible to make it work but if I can have some opinions before I go then that would help.

Thanks
SBB


----------



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi SSB,

On my iuis my lining was around 12/13mm and on the two ivfs a little thinner.  MY clinic always scanned for thickness of lining but i am now having DE in Poland and they have told me to take the meds next month and i will not have a scan until day 13,ET on day 15.  Which worries me in case i get there and the lining is not any good! Then what??

I mentioned this but they said not to worry,so have to have faith in them,

If i were you i would ask for extra scans just to put your fears at rest ,especially since your lining does not seem to be very thick,

hope this helps,

anitaxx


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Anita
Yes that good think I will have good talk with them. My friend Julie had IVF and she had viagra to thicken
her womb lining so think I will discuss this with them. 
Good luck with Poland. How long did it take for them to find you DE and how much does it cost? if you don't mind me asking. If you would rather you didn't tell everyone could you send me personal message.
Have the clinic you are dealing with got a web site?
Sorry for bombarding you with questions just trying to plan ahead in case out next cycle fails.

Thanks
SBB


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi SSB - not sure how thick it is "supposed" to be but I had my CD10 scan yesterday and mine was 10mm and the cons said that was "fantastic".  I do have accupuncture which I think helps.  Have you thought about trying that?


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Panda
I had acupuncture, suction cupping and massage and reflexology with last cycle. Reflexology the time before that. From what I can gather my liing not that thick so going to stick to my guns with them. I go back to the clinic 05/06/07 so hopefully we will get something sorted.
When are you scheduled to have your ET?

Love SBB


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi SSB

You sound like me - I have all that done weekly at the moment and its lovely, very relaxing.  Even got my DH going for his bad back and he loves it too.  Not sure when ET will be, just waiting for my surge and ovulation then it will be five days after that - am thinking surge will be Tues/Weds so - Sun/Mon next week all being well!

Take care

A xx


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi A
Good luck let me know how it goes. How many frosties do you have?

Love SBB


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Just the one unfortunately   but it is an expanded blasto so have everything crossed that it defrosts ok


----------



## SBB (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi A
Will keep everything crossed for you. You deserve to have some good luck.

Take care and keep intouch to let me kow how you progressing

Love SBB


----------



## tracie b (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi 

I am having Fet, and i had a scan today to measure lining of womb, i was very surprised to learn that it was quite thick at 12mm. My last FET the lining was quite poor, at 5, then 7.

My question is how can it go from one extreme to the other.

( not moaning though, v happy its thicker this time!!)



Tracie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I think it's just one of those things, just like our hormone levels can vary month to month.  Oestrogen is what helps thicken up the womb lining so perhaps your oestrogen levels have been better this time.

I usually have no problem with womb lining but with our 2nd natural FET, my womb lining was taking longer to thicken up and I ended up having to have additional oestrogen tabs to help it along...so mine was the other extreme to you.

12mm is a nice thick womb lining 

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I was all geared up for natural FET this week but when I had a scan on day of surge , womb lining was only 6.5 mm and they wanted it at 8.mm. Was told that best not go ahead and to try again next month.  Decided to wait till Jan as don't want a test date  onn Boxing day! 
Just wondering if anyone else has had the same problem and what was done to rectify it?  I was thinking of asking for a scan next month ( even though not doing the transfer) just to see what the thickness is. If it looks like it is thin again, then would rather do something about it as don't want to waste time again in January. Not sure if this will be an ongoing problem or can it vary every month??
Any advice gratefully received.!
Bright Eyes


----------



## Fluffywithteeth (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi there
I think it can vay each month.
Seacrh ont he site and you'll find lots of ideas re how to thicken lining. Things I tried:
* Acupuncture
* Osteopathy
* Co Q10, Iron, Zinc
* Brazil nuts and other sources of selenium
* Lot sof water

Zita Weest's book has good tips
Good luck - and sorry it didn't wiork this month
Fluffyx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Bright Eyes

Try and drink as much water as you can drink pineapple juice now and eat about 5 brazil nuts a day to help with implantation.  Its good your hospital are checking this not all do

Good luck

Pm me if you fancy a chat hon


Hugs Yoda xx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the tips ! I had been drinking pineapple juice until I was turning yellow and going through brazil nuts like a monkey! Also taking stacks of vits! Did do accupunture with ICSI but didn't do leading up to this. Cash was getting tight but may be will need to try again for next time. Water is my downfall.. must do better!
Bright Eyes


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Is this a regular problem you have with your womb lining and were you having medicated or natural FET ?

I only ask because when we had our 2nd natural FET last year, it was found that my womb lining was a little slow to thicken up.  I'd never had this problem before and don't appear to have since.

Anyway, I ovulated on cd14 (as usual and had scan that day which confirmed it) but my womb lining was only about 7.1mm (I think, off top of my head !) so I was prescribed oestrogen tabs to help thicken it up, had another scan on cd17 and it up to 8mm which was the minimum they wanted, so I had ET on cd18 and continued to take the oestrogen tabs all the way through 2ww.  

If the oestrogen tabs have not been suggested to you (think mine were Climival or something like that !) then maybe worth discussing with your consultant.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Natasha
Did not have a problem with it on the ICSI runs, this was the first stab at natural FET. It was only 4mm on day 10 and then 6.5 on day 16 ( surge on day 15).
Going to be ringing next week to discuss.. will ask about this
Bright Eyes


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I've lining problems and also had been prescribed oestrogen tablets (progyna) and viagra 25 mgs four times a day. 

as well as the vits and accupuncture.  I turned out to have a mechanical problem caused by m/c, ERPC and d&C's. Also immune problems can cause lining problems
L x


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies
Just after some advice on how to grow my very own lovely thick linning ready for FET, on Progynova but is there anything else i can do to thicken it up?


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi I have just had a fet and am on the 2ww. My first try gave me a lining of 3mm on day 7 and some bleeding, they cancelled bought on af and started again and I got 8.4mm on day 10!  sometimes it is just luck.

I will search to see if I can find my list of what to eat but I remember it containing
brazil nuts(yuck)
pineapple(double yuck)
red wine 
red meat
citrus fruit
sweet potatoes
peppers
tomatoes
milk
selenium supplements, vit E supplements
hot water bottle on your tummy
rest
gentle exercise
turkey
feet in hot water(didn't do this one!!)

No caffiene or chocolate.

Good luck to you both!!!!

TBH I think all of the above give you the feeling you can do something rather than having a major effect.


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi,  During my last treatment I struggled to get 8mm lining, this last treatment it has gone to 10mm.  Other than eating redmeat, brazil nuts and being uber healthy, I've had regular accupuncture, taken Vit e, selenium Co10 and a redoxen tablet.  Hope this helps. x


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

bloody hell if i had known red wine was on the list the last 5 weeks of my life would have been sooo much better! lol! there is so much conflicting advice, zita west says avoid quite a lot of those things on that least but like u i dont think it makes a huge amount of difference. i am doing the milk, pinapple juice, brazil nuts, heat but zita says no to milk! who knows. i have my lining scan this morning!!! on my las cycle was thin so heres hoping! xxxx


----------



## Angeljoy (Sep 25, 2007)

I know what you mean Gerbera, I've not had a drink since feb!!!  But definately having a glass tonight


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Brazil nuts and Walnuts
Tuna Canned in oil
Turkey white breast
Cod, Salmon, Halibut
Chicken breast
Beef
Eggs, Cheddar Cheese, Milk whole
Rice brown, Oatmeal, Special K cereal
Spinach
Pineapple juice n
Red Wine  Drink

Phytoestrogens are food based sources of Estrogen and there are not alot of those but every little bit helps is my theory! The BEST source is Soy Beans- you can find at alot of supermarkets now but if no luck try a health food store. Raw is best you can steam in shell and munch, really tasty but dried will do as well, they are crunchy and not too bad tasting....no Dorrito thats for sure. They are also called Edamame, may be easier to find under that name. DO NOT take if you are prone to fibroids as they may stimulate growth.I have no such history so okay with my system.

Another very good source is Sweet Potatoes/Jams some Heath FS will carry their cream to put on skin nightly-again watch it if fibriods.
Peas,millet, lentils, Lima, ckickpeas (buy hummus and gorge!!!)red beans
barly, brown rice, oats , flax seed, pumpkin seed
celery, beets, bok choy, brocolli, cauliflower, carrots, mushrooms, brussel sprouts, tomatoes
ginger, oregano, thym, tumeric
apples , cherries, pears, plums, prunes


there you go!!!!  that was posted on another thread by a lovely FF  it will give ypu something to do anyway working through all that and making a meal plan!!!!

Good luck !!!!( I think  luck probably has as much to do with it as anything!!!)


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

How much progynova are you taking?  I was on 6mg for my last cycle and the same thing happened to me.  AFter 2 weeks, my lining was only 4.3mm.  The consultant cancelled the cycle but we did a dummy run and increased the dosage to 12mg, the result was that on the day I should have had ET, my lining had increased to 7.5 which is a big improvement.  I came off the drugs then and he told me to wait one month before starting to take them again, so I'm not having to wait too long.  Hopefully this time with the higher dose from the beginning, there will be no problem.

The pregnacare vitamin supplement has a good amount of selenium in it (thats the stuff in the brazil nuts thats good for you)

Its also worth checking youre getting enough vitamin D.... lack of it is associated with implantaion failure, miscarriage and pre-eclampsia.

Oh and just to confuse things further, my aupuncturist recommended royal jelly. I'd recommend acupuncture by the way.

Really hope that it works out for you.

love


Kehlan


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

thats useful info, am going to have acu on my next round if this fet is unsucessful. 
                                  
                                            to us all!


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

good luck for later Sweetpea!!! if you have to cancel dont be too sad it might be this is just not the best time for you and you dont want to waste a precious embie on a less than perfect cycle!!!


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow thanks everyone for so much info!!  Going shopping today so gonna fill my trolley with hummous, steak, red wine and pineapple    sounds like a fab meal to me!!  

I'm starting on 6mg Progynova for the first 7 days then upping it to 8mg till linning is thick enough

Sweetpea - 2mg sounds very low to start off with  

Skirtgirl -   for your 2ww


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

I started on 2mg then 4mg and finally 6mg. went for my scan today and my lining is 7.2 and looks good. which is great as my lining was thin last time.
ET is 1130 0n wednesday! well is they defrost ok, have only got 3 so here's hoping. might treat self to small glass of red over the weekend!


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello,

ARGC use viagra to thicken womb lining. I have had a 1/4 tablet 4 x per day on all my cycles and it always has worked.

Diane


----------



## kaypea (Nov 15, 2007)

I really rate raspberry leaf tea - but you must stop taking it when embryos are transferred.
I also ate brazil nuts, kept tummy and feet warm and had acupuncture.  The feet thing is from my acupuncturist - she said its a direct link to the womb and you can't cook a baby in a cold womb.
As you can see whether from luck or tea it worked for me!
Good luck to you all with your tx
xx


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

On my natural cycle my lining only got to 6mm on day 12.
I'm doing a medicated one with 8mg progynova, oestrogen patches every other day and viagra 6-8 hrs. daily.
My lining was 8mm on last scan so should be well over that by ET this thurs.  
Have your tried acup.? Also exercise and circulation boosting massage (dry brushing) can help.
Mx


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info Maarias but looks like i was worrying unduly as when i went for my 1st scan the lining was already at 10.2mm!!!!!
Good luck for ET, I have mine on Wed!


----------



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

Charlie and Maarias - just wanted to wish you both all the best for this week.  I had my scan today (8.7mm) so I am raring to go for transfer on Thursday!  Just have to hope that some of my four frosties survive the thaw and divide well enough over the next few days.  Hopefully, we will all be on 2ww very soon


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I start taking my oestrogen again tomorrow.  REally hope my lining grows this time.  I've been eating really healthy, loads and loads of fresh veg etc and funnily enough, despite the fact I've been stuffing myself, I've lost almost a stone in weight which is always good.

I'll be on 10mg for the first few days then increasing to 12mg... also having acupuncture, using crystals, getting a hot stone massage next week (improves circulation).. I'll try anything short of dancing naked in the moonlight, lol

Must remember to ring the clinic tomorrow to book my lining scan.


Good luck to all of you

Kehlan


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

one way to improve your lining is to have your Progynova vaginally rather than orally. That is supposed to help alot and some clinics are now recommending you do this if you have lining issues. I have heard of a few people doing that and it has worked. I will be trying it myself in a few weeks as my lining is always an issue.

I have tried progynova orally, viagra, acupuncture and you name it I've tried it and nothing has helped my lining get past just over 7mm.

Good luck with all your ET's

Cozy


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

How does that work, cozy?  do you have to lie down for a bit afterwards?  You just put that tiny little pill "up there" and it dissolves?

I'll have to take some of my pills at work so I imagine those ones will have to be oral, but will try the other approach for the ones at home.


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Kehlan,

What I'm going to do is the morning and evening ones take vaginally and the daytime one when I'm not at home orally. I guess they dont take long to disolve and they wont fall out.. welll hopefully  

I've read it has worked for alot of people and someone wrote that Stepan had told them to do this when they went for a scan and their lining wasnt thick enough. 

I've tried most other things and this seems simple enough. I just hope it works!

Cozy


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Charlie and Jomag good luck for ET's - mine is on thursday as well - really hope our little embie makes it - only one we've got, although it's a good one apparently - hatching...
Mxx


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

BTW, just to add as a note of encouragement, with both my previous bfp my lining was only 7.6 and 8.3 on ET so it really isn't the be all and end all if it doesn't get to 10mm


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

i've stumbled onto this thread and having started proginova today with ET next week i feel i'm on a low dose as i've been started off on 4mg and my lining before AF was 5mm. i'm also going to do the morning and evening one vaginally.

wishing you all good luck.


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi
Can i join, i also have lining problem
I have had the following both for lining and to increase fertility

Viagra suppository( vaginally)
Estrogen IM
Estrogen Supp(vaginally)
Estrogen tablets
Estrogen patches
Terbuteline tablets( vasodilatior)
Trental tablets(vasodilator)
Asprin

Nettle tea
Raspberry tea
Prenatal
Folguard( high dose folic acid)
ferrous sulphate
Wheat grass juice
CQ10
Fish oil
Selenium
zinc
Bromelain tablets( same as in pinapple)
Vit C, B, E, D
Grape seed extract( antioxidant)
Pycnogenol( antioxidant)
Resveratol
Wobenzym n( helps immune)

Metformin( to help ovulation)
Thyroxine ( to help thyriod)

Acupunture and chinese herbs

( may be on clexaine and steriod latter)


Sorry for the long list


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Vow, Choice that's quite a list!! 
I think a lot of those supplements are in the Zita West Vitafem: selenium and Q10 definitely.
How are you? Haven't heard anything from you in a while?
Mx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Maarias
I am doing fine, just waiting on lining before my FET,
I have just replied your post on the intralipid site
Take care


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

kaypea
congratulations on your pregnancy x  
i know you posted a while ago, but i tried to pm you and your inbox is full. 
I have a question about acupuncture. how often did you have sessions in the run up to et? did you have it to thicken lining only or did you have pre and post et too??

I am having fet in sept, had acupuncture b4 but not sure of the protocol for fet and would love to know what worked for you x

 to everyone - i wish you mall the best of luck with your cycles x

thankyou
amyclare x


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Amyclaire... I'm having acupuncture.. once a week at the moment, but will also have a session before and after ET.  In fact the acupuncturist in the Czech republic does the treatment at the actual clinic.


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks Kehlan, 
I have heard about an opening and then closing ceromong b4 and then after et and was wondering if anyone had any info on this
I used acup for my fet (unfortubately embies did not thaw) but i got the best lining i ever had (12mm), but as i didnt get to the actual transfer was wondering about protocols surrounding et?

when is your et?  wishing you all the best for your cycle, i'l keep my fingers crossed for you.  I think we cycled at the same time last april/may time, i remeber you has a picture up...was it a klingon??  aka starwars/trek??

love amyclare x


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Amyclaire, thats me!  the mad Klingon!  I changed my pic to an orange frog for good luck!

this is a quote from the email I got from the acupuncturist in Brno (Czech republic).... "First session is for good relaxation and condition before embryotransfer,it goes about  one hour,second session after transfer goes on 30 minutes,it is for good nesting."


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks Kehlan, 
i has look around on the site yesterday and ive managed to find the german protocol which includes sessions b4 and after et.  It all sounds complicated but it goes into detail bout specific acup sites so im gonna book in next month and discuss with my acupuncturist.

heres wishing you and your orange frog lots of luck  

amyclare x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi
Just to let you all know my lining has improved to 8mm today with a Tri layer!!
This is good news
I used the estrogen tablet both vaginally and orally, acupuncture, and supplements were also done


----------



## Leaf (May 21, 2007)

Hi there ladies,

It been thinner (but fine) since, but on my dummy cycle my lining was 23mm. I'd had lots of acupuncture while TTC naturally, weekly for over a year, including Chinese medicine, but had stopped months before. I ate most of the things on the lists here, drank red wine, 2 squares of dark choc daily and took Zita West's expensive supplements. (I can no longer afford them!)

Good luck with the scans!

xxxLeaf


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi All,

As well as the usual, I was told plenty of organsms   Apparently gets the blood flowing well to your lining!!! But apparently not after ET.

Just thought I'd throw that one in for a Friday afternoon giggle. Combined with red wine it sounds like treatment is fun!

Love to all,
Pinot xx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, My acupunture lady said regular sex, tones the uterine musles and encourages blood flow
Infact some clinics advice it a day before transfer, so the body would be in prepration to receive the embryo!!!
Not a bad idea eh!!


----------



## OZNOB (Mar 15, 2008)

Hope you don't mind me popping on girls but just read your thread and love the idea of red wine and lots of sex!!! 
I've had loads of trouble thickening my lining up too so thanks for the tip!!!!!!


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Having a slight panic here.  I had 2 day 4 embies transfered yesterday.  Both good quality and have reached the morula stage.  My question is, what thickness should your lining have reached for a FET?  My lining was 7.4mm 6 days before the transfer and am now panicking that it didn't get think enough before yesterday.  I'm on 6mg progynova and 2 pessaries a day.  Is that really enough to have thickened it on time?

There's always something to be worrying about!   
x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Twinkle, 

I think your lining sounds fine- I'm sure they wouldn't have gone ahead if there were any probs- also when you start the progesterone it helps the lining get ready to  be implanted, 

My lining has been just 8 pre transfer and they've always said it has been good- I think it as much about the lining having three layers as its thickness, I was also on 6mg progynova and progesterone

Good luck with keeping sane in the 2ww

Livity K xx


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

I have always had lining issues, the best mine has ever got to was around 7, and that was naturally! I am now so fortunate to have a 2 year old daughter from that frozen embryo transfer.xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As livity says, I think if your womb lining was already 7.4mm at 6 days before ET and you were prescribed drugs to help thicken it then by time of ET it would've been fine.  They like to see it minimum of 8mm at ET and it grows approximately 1-2mm per day.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for your advice ladies.  Just panicking over everything here but nothing new!  Another 8 days until OFT - seems like a lifetime....
x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi 

I am in tears at moment. Meant to be going to reprofit on Monday for DEFET.Scan tody showed lining at only 5.4mm. I need it to be 7mm by monday. 

Booked in another scan on Thursday but feel like its over already.

I have increased patches today, still taking folic acid and bought  vit b today - cant get any virga at mo.

ANyone had similar problems and their lining become thicker?

why why why!!! its so cruel

very sad jenny


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Have  you ever had lining issues before? Are you on the same regimen.  
I have thin lining problems - are you on patches and progynova tablets, I didn't respond to patches alone, I always had Viagra.  I flew to Barcelona 3 times and was sent home due to thin lining.
You still have a week to go some people have had their kinking increased 2 mm in 2 days.
Remember the nuts & selenium.
Wishing you luck
L x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi jj1,

I have lining  problems back in 2007 and was given vigra in uk but when I went for treatment abroad my lining has always been ok. Laat time I got it too 7.5mm on day of DEFET

sorry to hear that you got sent home 3 times - it must have been hard for you.

so stressed that it all hinges on scan.

jenny


----------

